# Koordinate aus Winkel, Ursprung und Länge brechenen



## Jy-Falc00n (8. November 2009)

*Koordinate aus Winkel, Ursprung und Länge brechenen*

Hallo!

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich eine Formel mit der ich einen Punkt in einem Koordinaten System (2D) aus einem Winkel, einem Urspungspunkt und einer Länge berechene. Das ganze brauch ich für eine OpenGL Anwendung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Jy-Falc00n


----------



## v3rtex (8. November 2009)

*AW: Koordinate aus Winkel, Ursprung und Länge brechenen*

Das ist eigentlich nicht sooo schwer, musst dich halt etwas mit Trigonometrie auskennen.

Die Länge entspricht der Hypothenuse in einem Dreieck

*1. X Abweichung zum Ursprungspunkt ausrechnen*Formel: "Sin Winkel = Gegenkathete / Hypothenuse"​Sin(Winkel) = x(Abweichung) / Länge  ===> Sin(Winkel) * Länge = x(Abweichung)​*2. Y Abweichung** zum Ursprungspunkt **berechnen*Formel: "Cos Winkel = Ankathete / Hypothenuse"​Cos(Winkel) = y(Abweichung) / Länge  ===>  Cos(Winkel) * Länge = y(Abweichung)​*3. Ursprung addieren*X = x(Abweichung) + x(Ursprung)
Y = y(Abweichung) + y(Ursprung)


​*In einer Fomel wär das folgendes:*

X = (Sin(Winkel) * Länge) + x(Ursprung)
Y = (Cos(Winkel) * Länge) + y(Ursprung)


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (8. November 2009)

*AW: Koordinate aus Winkel, Ursprung und Länge brechenen*

Ja natürlich, warum bin ich denn nicht selbst drauf gekommen, vielen dank dafür!


----------

